# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Cung cấp máy làm đá vảy toàn quốc

## lehoang9999

Máy làm đá vảy Herbin, Suntier chính hãng. 
Nhập khẩu và phân phối bởi LEHOANGJSC
Hotline 09 777 30 666 
Ứng dụng: Bảo quản thực phẩm, thủy hải sản, đơn vị chế biên, siêu thị, hàng trưng bày hải sản....

----------

